
Anatomy of a Loop (2004) [video] - tosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCzNwWmQdb0
======
tosh
paper from 2005:
[http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/papers/loop.pdf](http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/papers/loop.pdf)

